# Discus Breeding Station



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

OK. Found it difficult to keep a 25g breeding tank for a pair of large fish clean. And yes, I am too lazy and too busy to chnage water every day.

Plumbed 2 25g tall into a 30g (I think) sump with capacity for 7-8 gallons of bio-balls. There is allowance to plumb in the 3rd 25g planted BNP breeding tank sitting on the far right.

My question is: I would like to plumb in the planted BNP breeding tank to simplify maintenance and use the plants as filter. Can and do the BNPs like the higher temp? I plan to maintain 84 - 86 F.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job on the system. The BNPs will be fine at higher temperatures. I keep them in my juvie tanks which are set at 86F.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That set up looks awesome - nicely done! Don't know about the BN, but I have an L200 and an L128 in with my wilds at 88-89 degrees and they are fine. So are the bleeding heart tetras.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The set up looks even better in person. Good job Gordon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The BNP's will be fine, as long as there is enough gas exchange when the lights are out. It's not ideal, but they can tolerate it no problem.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The BNP's will be fine, as long as there is enough gas exchange when the lights are out. It's not ideal, but they can tolerate it no problem.


X1. When I was qt my discus tank a while back I had the temp at 93f for a few days and I didn't lose any of the bnp's i had in the tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Updates Pictures*

Couples are moved in.

LF Albino BNP parents and juvies from last batch. Just got a new batch of about 20.

Also new found couple from 75 gallon.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great setups and awesome looking fish!! Good luck with breeding them. Plecos are SO cute!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*WOW what a setup*

Well Gordon again I was impressed with seeing your new breeding tanks,they look totally great when you are standing in front of them! Well done.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking set up. I'd love to do something like this one day.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Breeding Station Update*

After a protozoan outbreak, decide to add a 15W UV sterilizer to the system. 1 tank and sump is being cooked right now (97-98F) to eradicate the protozoan.

1 of the 25gallon tanks is being used to house a few Red Mellon fries from fxbillie (William). Originated from Rick of Canadian Aqua Far. Sorry William, 1 never made it in the tanl, 1 pass away the next morning and lost one last night. They are all the smallest ones. No daily water change - may be once a week. Just running a slow flow through an XP4. Eventually will be linked with the other 25g with the sump.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've found the same thing, that a UV can be invaluable for whatever reason, with bigger tanks. I'm planning to rig out UV loops which can be bypassed in both my tanks. I have a JBJ unit (13w) in my 125 right now, but it's an ugly black monstrosity in the tank.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Bnp
Are used for
Discus
For
Two reasons. They can take the temp and they don't suck
Body
Slime coat.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So moved a pair into the breeding tank beside the juvies last night (or the night before) and put in the cone. They don't waste any time at all.

Need some opinion. I heard to avoid fungus on eggs :

(i) keep temperature below 79F
(ii) add methylene blue

Any comments? Hope my UV also help with the fungus.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

If the eggs are good most pairs are able to keep them clear of fungus without intervention. Methylene blue is used when hatching them artificially. I have never tried lowering the temperature but I already keep my breeder tanks cool (by discus standards) at 82F.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Rick. I raised mine up for the juvies (your red mellon from William) from 82 to 86 and decided to drop it back down to 84 before putting the breeding pair in. The juvies did ok at 82. I think I will drop everything back down to 82. I like that temp better


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks pretty damn impressive!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Chris...very impressive indeed Gordon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Thinking of turning that into part time job -offering knock down stands like Sting-Ray but with plywood of course.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Got 5 free swimming still clinking around the cone. None attached to parents yet. On well, at least a good start for this pair.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

awesome setup man


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Nick. When you are out this way, come take a look


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking good Gordon! can't wait to see it in person


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So the last two free swimmers are gone. BUT, another batch of egg! Hopefully more swimmers this time. Will see in 3 days.

This busy couple do not even give me a chance to clean their tank and do a WC.

BTW, two week coming up since the last WC. Fries in the linked tank beside still growing stronger and bigger


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe this ,time they will raise.they usually will re-lay if only a few.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Update with New Adoptions*

Well since the last update, the pair laid 3 more batches of eggs. Each time only 6 - 10 fertilized and hatched. Figure I may have to wait till the medication wears off. Now moved to the 75g to make room for the new adoptions.

 April is sweet enough to let me adopt her babies. Started with 40 or so but quickly lost a few - several never made it out of the bag.

As of today 30 active babies.

Feed : frozen BBS, crushed Tretra Color bit, NLS Grow, crusyhed frozen RBW.

W/C: honestly not daily or I will die before they do. Figure I have about 60 gallons of water filtering through a 20+ gallon sump. Should o.k. for weekly W/C. The red mellon from William/Rick grew with W/C every two weeks.

The two largest of the 5 survivors are pictured - about Toonie sized.


----------

